# When to clean pads



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have read on here where pads need to be cleaned pretty often during the application of compounds and polishes
Does it depend on the type of product or pad as to how often, would it be possible to do say one side of a car (Audi) before cleaning the pad and can you clean with a toothbrush to remove excess from the pad
Sorry, so many questions and so much to learn before my confidence level is able to put machine to metal....lol
Dave


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Id doubt you would be able to do a whole side without cleaning the pad. I usually clean the pad whenever I need to apply more compound/polish.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

All pads have a performance cycle, meaning you will get the desired results only to a certain point on that curve. The point of declining performance is typically reached by polish / compound pad being overloaded with product; you should always be able to see the individual cells or texture of the pad, with proper, regular cleaning pad overload can be avoided.

Clean (or replace) you pads frequently: pads are easy to clean; the slotted pad face actually makes it easy to clean. Do not use the same pad to apply differing products as cross contamination will reduce the effectiveness or completely negate their purpose altogether. A new or freshly cleaned pad must be used with each type of car care product.

A polishing pad, even if it's been primed correctly, will become dry due to paint debris (paint oxidation) loading this can be eliminated if you use a 'blast' of compressed air or run the pad (foam or microfiber) against a damp towel and then apply more compound and continue.

As an alternative, use the first pad to remove paint oxidation and give a light polish and then change to a clean primed pad and continue. This will ensure that the second polishing is actually removing surface defects


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Many thanks, appreciate your detailed explanation 
Dave


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

waqasr said:


> Id doubt you would be able to do a whole side without cleaning the pad. I usually clean the pad whenever I need to apply more compound/polish.


Could you explain please how you clean your pad before adding more product
Thanks


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

The way I clean pads is saturate the pad with water whilst still on the machine. Grab a microfiber and put it against the pad and turn on the machine. Push the mf against the pad. That should remove the excess .


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I just dab a clean microfibre on the pad to clean it whilst polishing a whole car


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Could you explain please how you clean your pad before adding more product
> Thanks


I use a nail brush as it does the same job for £1 as the £15 "pad conditioner" brushes. After a few panels ill wash it out under the tap and stick the rotary on speed 5 to get out the excess and then carry on.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I tend to use a soft toothbrush or a cloth to keep the pad clean. Depending on the car I would considering changing pad after a panel or two. The whole process is much easier if you have several pads to choose from


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> I tend to use a soft toothbrush or a cloth to keep the pad clean. Depending on the car I would considering changing pad after a panel or two. The whole process is much easier if you have several pads to choose from


Would you put the DA on a slow speed 1/2 and let the toothbrush run from the centre of the pad to the outside and would you do this each time before applying more product
Thanks
Dave


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes and yes. Don't forget by the very act of polishing you are removing paint and that paint is then held between the pad and the car. Keeping the pad clean is a good habit. Using a cloth has the advantage of also removing oil polishing oils so when you apply new polish it is not be being mixed with the old stuff.

This all sounds much more complicated than it is in practice. You quickly learn to see when the pad is dirty or saturated. 

My big suggestions for polishing have nothing to do with pads but are not to over think things and relax, especially the shoulders


----------

